# Printing maps - how to do this affordably & with minimum headache?



## Quickleaf

Realizing that my title may be a bit of an oxymoron, I'm looking at printing maps for my _Tomb of Annihilation_ face-to-face game that sometimes uses miniatures.

Yes, a projector with digital maps would be ideal. No, it's not an option for me or my players at this time.

Here's a sample of one of the maps. Note that this is a publicly available version with something like 3000 x 2100 pixel resolution – lower than desirable for a 1-square=1" scale map. Mike Schley has a higher resolution version available at his website (5500 x 3800 pixels).

On Vistaprint, I can do a 36" x 48" matte photo paper color print for $25.49. Is that about par for the course? It would involve a bit of shrinking of the image but I *think* it wouldn't be too bad?


----------



## darjr

I bought a large format printer for $100 bucks on craigs list. A roll of 32" 300' paper is $45. Ink can be had for cheap and the cartridges are refillable. Just note that I need to print with linux and I've had to fix it several times, so it might break your pain in the butt quotient.


----------



## MNblockhead

Look for used large-format printers. I'm lucky to have access to a HP Designjet T790 24". My dad is a semi-retired facilities manager. When we fully retires, I'm thinking of buying it. New, these things run about 3,000 USD. You can buy them used for about a thousand less. Keep in mind that the ink and paper are also expensive for these things.  But if you print a lot of battlemaps, it might pay for itself.  If you have a gaming group that can go in on it or if you print for folks in your group for a small charge that can help offset the cost. 

I bought the Curse of Strahd map pack from Schley and printed them all. It is nice having them all printed and ready to go. 

But, all that said, even if my dad gave it to me for free, I would think twice about taking it. One, as I stated already the ink is not cheap. Two, it takes up a lot of space.  

Most likely, after my current campaign wraps up, I'll probably invest in a flat screen that I can lay flat on a table and VTT software. It is just so much more affordable and convenient to do it this way now that the cost of displays have come down so much. 

A screen+VTT makes more sense than printing, even when using minis for many reasons including:

1. Large sheets of paper can get unwieldy at the table. With a screen, you just move the image around as the party explores. 

2. Large sheets of paper take up a lot of space. You have to store them. I have thousands of digital maps in Evernote, nicely folded and tagged. Available on my laptop and my phone. 

3. Scaling is easier. Many battlemap PDFs are not scaled correctly for printing at 1":5' scale. Almost no JPGs are. So you need to resize for printing, which requires more prep time. VTTs make it much easy to load a battlemap image and quickly measure out the scale to properly resize it. 

4. Fog of war and incremental reveal are a pain in the rear with paper. VTTs make this much easier. 

Paper, however, is much more convenient when running public games. I don't want to lug around technology and worry about plugs or technical issues if running a public game. I can just roll up my paper maps in a poster tube and bring a masking tap to hold the paper down at the table. I also prefer pre-printed paepr maps to Chessex battlemaps or tiles because I don't need to spend time drawing out a map or dealing with setting up tiles. But for how little I run publich games, it would make more sense to just pay to print if I didn't have easy access to a large-format printer. 

If I had to money to open a lifestyle business, I would open a hobby store with tables that have displays built into their surfaces that gamers could rent by the hour and the DM could just plug in a laptop or make wireless connection from a laptop, tablet, or phone. Heck, maybe I'd also have a large-scale printer in back to print battlemaps on site.


----------



## Quickleaf

Thanks for the tip [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION]! I always assumed large format printers were in the $1000-$4000 range (like what [MENTION=6796661]MNblockhead[/MENTION] uses) and too big for the cottage I rent, but I'll have to check out my options on ebay and craigslist more closely if some sell for just $100.

While I appreciate how convenient a screen + VTT setup is, I'm not the one hosting games, the place I rent probably isn't well-suited, and that's a larger investment of time and money than I'm looking for right now. Maybe down the road.

So I looked over this one map, counting the squares...

[SBLOCK=map image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK]

...and *think* printing it at 1-square = 1" scale would meant printing it on a 36" (3 ft) high x 54" (4.5 ft) wide sheet.

Unfortunately, exceeding 48" (4 ft) dramatically bumps up the prince on the various online printing shops I'm looking at (www.vivyx.com and www.vistaprint.com) and also gets unwieldy for the table we play at (my largest wet-erase mat is 34.5" x 48", and that *barely* fits). So I'm wondering if I could get away with scaling it down to 88.88% of its original size, which I believe would let me print at 32" (2.66 ft) x 48" (4 ft).

Would 0.88" squares be cutting it too close for playing with minis? Or would it work OK?


----------



## darjr

I have printed with squares smaller than an inch. 
It works fine. Here is one from Dyson Logos


----------



## Doc_Klueless

I used something similar to this link ( https://www.staples.com/sbd/content/copyandprint/engineering-prints.html ) to print off a full color HUGE (48 x 60) map of Faerun that looks amazing. Definitely good enough for Face-to-Face Tabletop Gaming.


----------



## darkbard

Have you heard of PosterRazor, which will slice up a large image into smaller images that can be printed to standard paper and then reassembled? Totally free app available via a basic web search.


----------



## MNblockhead

darkbard said:


> Have you heard of PosterRazor, which will slice up a large image into smaller images that can be printed to standard paper and then reassembled? Totally free app available via a basic web search.




I use Poster Razor when I don’t have time to drive over to use Myra’s printer. But I really hate puzzling together a large battle ap from multiple pages. It is also hard to keep them flat and in place on the table. But if you have no other one too , this is a good tool to spice up a big image into letter sized chunks.


----------



## MarkB

Well, you can obviously cut down the borders and only print out the actual rooms. But beyond that, with the way parts of that map are strung out, you could economise further still. Trim off that top-right room and corridor, and you can make the image significantly shorter. Then print it on a separate A4 so that you can lay it down if necessary.


----------



## Nebulous

Old thread I wanted to revive.  I've lost access to the color plot printer I had been using in Tomb.  I had everything printed in gorgeous color up to the Fane; none of the Tomb itself is printed, and I can't bear the thought of taping hundreds of pages together again, it is such a pain the behind.  

So...I either find an affordable way to plot print the maps, or I need to invest in a LCD.  Problem is that I don't currently play at my home, and if I did, I have nowhere to put a dedicated game table.  So paper is the best way to go now.


----------



## MNblockhead

No [MENTION=31465]Nebulous[/MENTION], paper is the NOT the best way to go. You instinct to get an LCD is right. Follow it.  


*THE CASE AGAINST LARGE-SCALE MAPS*
My dad is in the process of selling of his business and retiring, which includes downsizing his office. I could have received a large scale printer for free. I've been using it for years to print out battlemaps. 

But, beside the space it would take up in my home, the paper and especially the ink, is EXPENSIVE. Far cheaper than having it printed by a print shop, sure, but you are still going to be spending money to make those paper maps. 

Then you have to store the damn things. I mean, you could just toss them after the game, but given the cost in ink and paper, and that they look too nice to toss, and you think you may use them again in the future, so you'll likely store them. Then you end up with lots of rolled up maps in tubes (because folding them makes them suck at the table. 

There is still effort involved in prepping most digital battlemaps for printing. Some publishers like Kobold press do a great job of giving you PDFs that are pretty much ready to print at scale with little prep.

But for most I'm using software to get them ready. I know their are cheap and free software you can use to do this, but I was printing them in my Dad's office and so I used AutoCAD.

I would rather use my prep time on the story and encounters. 

Also, big paper maps take up a LOT of paper space, so you'll often find yourself cutting them up anyway. 

If you care about fog or war and not letting the players see the entire map at once, then you have to get clever with tacky paper, cotton balls, or other ways of progressively revealing the map. 

Large paper maps are not spill resistant. 


*WHY DIGITAL MAPS ARE BETTER*

The initial cost is higher, but then you never have to worry about ink and paper again. Storage isn't an issue and you'll save a lot of time getting ready for your games. 

You do not need to buy a high-end display. There are lots of discussions online on the best displays for gaming purposes, but nearly any modern flat display with no bezels should be good. 

You probably can get away with a smaller display than you thought. Remember that you can pan the image and zoom in an out. So you can get a highly portable screen. I've seen DMs lay down a screen and just put a piece of PlexiGlass over it to protect the display. 

For mine, I had a case made for it by Collbrewate (https://www.collabrewate.com/tv-case). The screen and sides are protected, it is small legs to keep it off the table. It also has a fan built in to keep it from over heating. 

A handle is added to the outside making it easy to move for storage or to take to someone else's home. 

The first day that I used it, a player spilled his drink, no issues just wiped the areas it splattered on the case and lifted up to wipe the table under it. 

The only only thing that a paper map has over a digital map is you can use a paper map without a power source. Finding a play to power your screen at a FLGS is likely to be your main issue.  You would probably want to get a portable power station, which will significantly add to the cost of going this route.


----------



## aramis erak

Digital is worthless when you game away from your electronics. It's also totally lame for trying to display a map for use with minis, unless you have a dedicated display table (either using rear projection or a screen under glass).

I've used Office Max, UPS Store, and a local print shop for color laser output on 11x17" ... under $1 per side...

Larger gets into poster sizing... at over $10 per each... with many Office Max stores having up to 24x36 full bleed poster printing on-site.


----------



## Nebulous

MNblockhead said:


> No [MENTION=31465]Nebulous[/MENTION], paper is the NOT the best way to go. You instinct to get an LCD is right. Follow it.




Block, I don't have a game room, I drive to someone else's house to play at the dining room table, so paper is my option for now.


----------



## MNblockhead

Nebulous said:


> Block, I don't have a game room, I drive to someone else's house to play at the dining room table, so paper is my option for now.




Much easier to grab a flat screen, especially if in a case with a handle, and put that on your friend's table than to have to pack a bunch of paper maps and associated physical minis and map dressing. 

The only time my set up would be a problem would be at public play areas at conventions or FLGSs that don't provide easy access to an outlet.


----------



## MNblockhead

aramis erak said:


> Digital is worthless when you game away from your electronics.




Electronics are useless, when you don't have your electronics....Well, I guess I have to concede that. 

I use a lot of physical stuff...when I run games from home. My physical stuff if worthless when I game away from my physical stuff. I tend to game away from my physical stuff when I run games from from a friends home or a game store, because dragging a small library of books, plus paper battlemaps, and minis, and terrain pieces, and having to prep covers to hide unexplored areas, is more effort than it is worth it for m. 

I am much more likely to have my electronics with me than physical items. I only have to remember my laptop and display. I don't need a checklist when packing for a game away from home. 

If I'm going to play somewhere where I may not have good access to outlets, well, I leave my big display home. But I also leave the bulky, expensive, large-format-printed battlemaps at home. I just go back to basics and use the D&D Battle Grid with wet erase markers in a variety of colors. 




> It's also totally lame for trying to display a map for use with minis, unless you have a dedicated display table (either using rear projection or a screen under glass).




Screen under glass is what I'm talking about. You don't need it built into the table. Actually, this was something I was worried about, that the extra height would make it harder to use/see. But the raised screen in the case has some advantages. For one, you don't have player materials spilling over the screen. Second, it provides more protection against spills. But mostly, I like that any flat surface can become a gaming surface. I can put it on a coffee table, a dining table, a gaming table at my FLGS, on the rug, etc. 




> I've used Office Max, UPS Store, and a local print shop for color laser output on 11x17" ... under $1 per side...




11x17 isn't really what I mean by large format. That is still pretty limiting and you'd still need to puzzle a number of these together for larger areas, much less entire levels of a dungeon. 




> Larger gets into poster sizing... at over $10 per each... with many Office Max stores having up to 24x36 full bleed poster printing on-site.




I recycled all my old printed battlemaps, but when I printed out all of the Curse of Strahd maps, which I bought from Mike Schley's site, a number of them were larger than the 48" x 36" SUBF-X Gaming Maps by Ceri Design that I would often lay them on top of.  The fact that many of the maps are not that big also make all those different sized paper maps a pain to store and organize. 

I'm running Rappan Athuk now. With over 100 maps, I'm sure I would have paid more to print them. If I had printed them, I would have spent a lot of money on areas the players may never see. Another problem with spending money on large physical battlemaps is you are going to make sure that the players use them. 

I just don't see the case for large printed maps, either from a convenience or cost standpoint. I'm happy to be free of them. 

If you usually use a Chessex mat or a dry-erase battle grid and you just a wan't the rare map for a set piece battle, then perhaps the $10 is worth it to print it.  Otherwise, stick with the Chessex or get a digital display.


----------



## aramis erak

[MENTION=6796661]MNblockhead[/MENTION] 
A growing sector of gamers are playing in public spaces without access to power, big screens, projectors, etc. Tablets suck for map display. 

Printing things out is likely to remain important for many. blank grids (square or hex) only go so far; to go past, the best, least expensive method is usually to buy the commercial ones. And commercial maps were available for most of the hardcover Wizards 5E adventures... Buying them would be about the same cost as having them locally printed, and more likely to have good color.

Nice that you broke free, but it's not practical for many.  And undesirable for more.

Oh, and a great way to carry maps? 4" or larger thin-wall PVC pipes - used for low-pressure applications, like AC ducting.  End caps are readily available, even screw cap fittings. Adding a strap is trivial - buy some nylon strapping, glue it on.

I've used a 4" water pipe. For unlaminated maps, it's great (if a bit heavy). For laminated, I want 6" PVC duct pipe...


----------



## Beleriphon

I got a big poster sized map of Faerun done on a heavy outdoor vinyl sign sheeting for under $20 Canadian. Turned out pretty decent quality, a little fuzzy in spots but its near indestructible and I can use dry erase markers on it with impunity.

For the price I could have gone up to 60x60, it just requires a super high resolution image to start. I recommend at least 1200 DPI or higher.

I used Banner Buzz, which is in Canada but I've seen other companies in other countries that offer similar pricing.


----------



## MNblockhead

aramis erak said:


> [MENTION=6796661]MNblockhead[/MENTION]
> A growing sector of gamers are playing in public spaces without access to power, big screens, projectors, etc. Tablets suck for map display.
> 
> Printing things out is likely to remain important for many. blank grids (square or hex) only go so far; to go past, the best, least expensive method is usually to buy the commercial ones. And commercial maps were available for most of the hardcover Wizards 5E adventures... Buying them would be about the same cost as having them locally printed, and more likely to have good color.
> 
> Nice that you broke free, but it's not practical for many.  And undesirable for more.
> 
> Oh, and a great way to carry maps? 4" or larger thin-wall PVC pipes - used for low-pressure applications, like AC ducting.  End caps are readily available, even screw cap fittings. Adding a strap is trivial - buy some nylon strapping, glue it on.
> 
> I've used a 4" water pipe. For unlaminated maps, it's great (if a bit heavy). For laminated, I want 6" PVC duct pipe...




Using PVC pipes with caps is brilliant!  I had a bunch of those cardboard tubes, but the plastic ends would get loose. 

Sorry, didn't mean to thread hijack. Personally, I would rather use a chessex matt or battle-grid than have to manage paper maps (or worse, dungeon tiles) again. 

I do still like to use physical maps for world and region maps, printed on cloth is best.  I also will still give out paper maps as handouts. But battlemap scale just requires a lots space. 

On another thread, [MENTION=6801558]robus[/MENTION] recommended Vivyx Printing. 

They'll print up to 40" x 60"


----------



## aramis erak

MNblockhead said:


> Using PVC pipes with caps is brilliant!  I had a bunch of those cardboard tubes, but the plastic ends would get loose.




You want one to be glued on; the other either a screw-cap (the female portion glues on) or an unglued cap.

If using a screw-cap, you also get high water resistance.


----------



## S'mon

I just print the important bits of maps at 1" scale on A4 paper using my inkjet printer & glossy cardstock, which gives much better results than regular paper. For larger maps I tape a few together. I find the main thing is to print out the likely encounter areas, the rest can be lightly sketched on a reusable battlemat.


----------



## MNblockhead

S'mon said:


> I just print the important bits of maps at 1" scale on A4 paper using my inkjet printer & glossy cardstock, which gives much better results than regular paper. For larger maps I tape a few together. I find the main thing is to print out the likely encounter areas, the rest can be lightly sketched on a reusable battlemat.




Yes. If you want to get really fancy, and plan to reuse them, get some cheap foam board from the dollar store and use spray-adhesive to glue the printed maps to the foam board.  Of course that makes it a bit less convenient to store and travel with. 

When I didn't have access to the large-format printer/plotter, I would print on Letter-sized paper and piece together. The big hassle was trimming the white space on the margins as my printer can't print to the very edge. 

So, I started using my Silhouette paper-cutter to do all the trim work.  Which got me to thinking...

I then started loading the images into the Silhouette Studio software and drawing cut-lines for various rooms or sections. This would allow me to puzzle the map together as the party traveled through it. Also, I could remove places they've been previously, so I would only have the current room and perhaps a couple of the previous rooms on the table, which allowed me to have table space.   This also allowed everything to be easily storage in large envelopes, which makes storage and travel easier. 

Drawing the cut-lines and going through the cutting process was a bit of work, but so much easier than doing it by hand. The bigger issue was keeping things organized so that you could pull out the right section of the map when you needed it. 

A Silhouette Portrait or similarly sized Cricket brand paper-cutting machine may set you back a couple hundred dollars. But it may be more economical and convenient at the table than trying to print entire dungeons or battle areas on one large sheet.


----------

